# monster mud on tombstones question



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi haunters,

I just made a batch of monster mud with joint coumpund and black outdoors latex paint.

I want to use it on my styrofoam tombstones but i am wondering how to apply it?
Should it be thick as a complete covering layer or just a thin layer that not cover the stone completley?

I find that the mud is reativley thick filling the cracks made in the stone en filling in small lettering.

Anyt tips?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It sounds like you answered your own question.
Why did you want to cover the stones with MM to begin with?
If it's for the texture, then, as you've already found out, you need to compensate for it's "filling" capacity by making the cracks and fissures, and the lettering and ornamentation big enough and deep enough so that you don't lose them when you coat the surface with the MM.

Keep in mind that as headstones age, the surface and much of the fine detail is worn away or broken away, leaving you with the surface you've described after you've used the MM.
The thinner coating you use, the more the original detail will show through.
You may find that you are best off using a variety of applicators to apply the MM. Using a roller for the large, smooth areas, using a smaller/reasonably stiff brush to apply it into detailed or ornate areas of the stone or object.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I always prime the entire stone with black, then dry brush a gray mm over that for a stone like look and texture.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I might suggest using DryLok on the stones instead of MM. Thinner, and will give the stones a nice rough texture, as well as weather-proof them. It comes in gray or white, and can be easily tinted darker. I also prime my stones with a latex primer or paint, then give them two coats of DryLok, followed by aging/tea staining, etc..
hth


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok so mm is not the best thing to use on stones :-\ 

What is drylock? I live in Belgium (dutch speaking) and don't know that word


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

roadkill_be said:


> Ok so mm is not the best thing to use on stones :-\
> 
> What is drylock? I live in Belgium (dutch speaking) and don't know that word


It's a masonary waterproofing material, with the consistancy of latex paint only with some abrasive material in it.

http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/extreme.php

You could also simply use latex paint tinted to your specifications and add a bit of sand to it for texture. Sorry, I didn't see you were from Belgium
not sure if DryLok would be available there or not.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Tnx for the reply
But i have to say that i just looked at my stones after drying overnight (it is 9,30 am here) it looks not bad

I used joint stuff and black exterior latex paint' do i still need to seal it?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

They look good to me. I don't think you'll find Drylok in Belgium. I know I couldn't find or import it when I lived in Germany about 8 years ago. Best bet is to get exterior latex paint and use that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you used exterior latex paint, sealing shouldn't be necessary. Exterior latex paint is designed to hold up to all kinds of weather.


----------

